# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum



## JPMC (Jan 20, 2013)

This is my biggest paph.: it's 28 inches tall and 40 inches wide. The flowers do not conform to the line-breeding standards that are popular now (they're only 9 inches across), but this plant is at least 20+ years old.





[/IMG]


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a stout looking plant and still great flowers:clap:

Given the age is this a collected plant? Could be a good one to get its genes into the next generation.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful! In my book, a roth is always a roth.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 20, 2013)

Rick said:


> That's a stout looking plant and still great flowers:clap:
> 
> Given the age is this a collected plant? Could be a good one to get its genes into the next generation.



No, it's not a jungle-collected plant. It's 'Krull Smith' x 'Excelsior'.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2013)

Must be an impressive plant, that takes a lot of space !!!! But beautiful blooms !!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Jan 20, 2013)

I like this!


----------



## karategirl73 (Jan 20, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 20, 2013)

The drosals are very tall and the bloom has great overall shape.


----------



## Justin (Jan 20, 2013)

i like this roth every time you post it. i actually kind of prefer these older open-shaped form roths to some of the new breeding. 

would be interesting to cross it to a large, full-form Val x Mont Millais to get some variety back into that gene pool.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 20, 2013)

I wish it was mine!!!! Very nice!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm so jealous. It looks so healthy and the blooms are nice.


----------



## Martin (Jan 20, 2013)

like the dark color.


----------



## emydura (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the colour as well. What a magnificently healthy plant. You are growing it to perfection.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2013)

great flower presentation.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2013)

Well grown, bloomed and photographed.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is really nice. I like the red.


----------



## paworsport (Jan 21, 2013)

Super flowering with incredible color and shape. :clap::drool::clap::drool:


----------



## annab (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks for show us this marvellous king (queen ?).
congrats,anna


----------



## atlantis (Jan 21, 2013)

Simply perfect :clap:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2013)

What a great looking plant! And with four flowers its just fantastic.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2013)

And to think, you grew/grow this beauty in the house!?! That is amazing in itself. Another Question; first bloom seedling?


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 23, 2013)

Color is awesome and cleraly better than lots of actual standard!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 23, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> And to think, you grew/grow this beauty in the house!?! That is amazing in itself. Another Question; first bloom seedling?



Thank you. This is not its first bloom. It blooms 1-2 times per year and has been doing so for the past 10-12 years. Normally, I would not have such a large plant, but it has been with me so long and it performs so well that I make an exception.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 23, 2013)

JPMC said:


> Thank you. This is not its first bloom. It blooms 1-2 times per year and has been doing so for the past 10-12 years. Normally, I would not have such a large plant, but it has been with me so long and it performs so well that I make an exception.



1-2 times per year??? All of my roths need 2 year for a new growth to reach FS size . Do you keep it on steroids????


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2013)

A blooming roth is a good roth imho.

Well grown and nice flowers!


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm a roth fanatic and if you were in Europe, I would like a division of this plant.:drool:


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 23, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 23, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> 1-2 times per year??? All of my roths need 2 year for a new growth to reach FS size . Do you keep it on steroids????



Not at all. It's getting to the point that it's so large that it clumps and has several growths at various stages of development. I would say that it takes about 1.5 -2 years to mature a growth. As of now there are 11 growths (2 very old and 4 very new, one in bloom, and 4 between 1-2 years old).


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2013)

has anyone (in the US) claimed a future division? if not sign me up!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! I hope when my plants are that age that they will look this good! You are a terrific grower! And the flowers are lovely, whether or not they look like the wide-dorsal- beefy flowers in much of the contemporary breeding! I'd be happy to own it!


----------

